# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] FFXIV Shadowbringer preorder bonus EU code

## diaz06

Hello,

As titled said, i want to buy Shadowbringer preorder bonus EU code. PM me if you sell it, thanks

----------

